# My pup's ears



## SamTheDog

Hey everyone, my name is Matt and I am a new GSD owner. Wanted to post a pic of my up Sam's ears at 10 weeks. It seems I am not the only one obsessed with ears standing up. One is flopped and one is in the comb over stage. Everything look normal? Is giving him a bully stick to chew a good idea? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is another picture for you! Sam sitting with my American bulldog Shelby.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Hi Matt! Welcome to the board! Congratulations on your first GSD! They are the most loyal and dedicated dogs I have ever meet. You have just been blessed with the best doggy kisses there is His ears are perfectly fine! They all start off with the cute floppy ears! Just be patient and one morning they will have risen to great heights lol! Bullysticks are great for them. Just make sure to be around to watch him with it...just in case! Enjoy your new journey!:toasting::welcome:


----------



## SamTheDog

Thank you for the reply, thats great to hear. Anyone have any pictures of their pup at 10 wks with similar ears?


----------



## idahospud49

Glock will be 10 weeks tomorrow and his aren't up. They are looking like they might start soon, but they are still flipped over. Don't worry, they all are different and go up at different times.


----------



## NINJA3

I also am a new GSD dog owner. Ninja is six months old today. His one ear is floppy and the other is in the comb over stage. I have tried gluing and taping. My friends, vet and groomer all think I was crazy "if they are going to come up they will". I felt bad doing it so I have given up although I still am hoping they will come up on their own. I do have a few questions. Ever since his nails were clipped he seems to be sliding when he is walking and I am concerned of his joints - he is a big GSD - about 55 lbs already.

My second questions is what is the best pet insurance

Third question is what to do about dandruff - he just got it and I am not sure - thinking about putting some olive oil in his food, any advice?


----------



## SamTheDog

idahospud49 said:


> Glock will be 10 weeks tomorrow and his aren't up. They are looking like they might start soon, but they are still flipped over. Don't worry, they all are different and go up at different times.


Thanks for the info, LOVE the name BTW.


----------



## BRITTani

No worries mine did the same thing, but reversed ears haha...just look where they are now at 4 a couple weeks shy of 5 months


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Hi Matt and Sam! Welcome to the forum. The floppy ear stage is perfectly normal. Everyday there might be something different with them-one up,two up, both down all of that is normal. Also don't be surprised if his ears come up and then go back down during teething either. That's normal after teething they will go back up.


----------



## SamTheDog

Glad to hear it. I don't know why I'm so worried about it, I will love this pup no matter what.


----------



## SamTheDog

I know I am going to obsess over it too. I think I will take a pictures throughout and post them here. Maybe that will help ease someones mind in the future.


----------



## HeyJude

I obsessed about Harleys ears too, they went up about a week ago and look great. He is just shy of 4 months. I expect they will go wonko again when he is teething. 
Here are his ears when he was a couple months old...








The comb-over tee-pee stage...









This was about a week ago, they stand up much nicer now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

SamTheDog said:


> Thank you for the reply, thats great to hear. Anyone have any pictures of their pup at 10 wks with similar ears?


Like this? 










That's Halo at 10 weeks. A week later the ear on the right tipped over - oops! 










This is a month after the first picture:


----------



## starrluvsjackson

my boy had one ear flopped over the top of his head between week 10 and 11..it wont let me upload..and both ears have been up for the past week..he is 12 weeks old..


----------



## SamTheDog

So this morning the one comb over ear looks like it is coming up very slightly. The other side is still totally flopped down. I shouldnt have started, now I am going to watch day by day. Plus now that I read all this stuff about not touching the ears, I spent all afternoon yesterday trying to keep my other dog from messing with him. She is an American bulldog and doesn't realize how big she is. I am constantly fighting to keep her from getting too rough.


----------



## idahospud49

Most people will say that it touching their ears really doesn't make much difference. I will admit that I am getting to the "Please go up stage!!" It doesn't help that I live in a house full of people who feel that they have to play with his ears. They are oh sooooo soft and velvety!! But every time he makes a little flip of his head one goes up. 
Oh and thanks, I love his name too!  Funny story, my friend is basically a sister, said "Glock, like block with a G?" No Keilah, Glock as in the gun manufacturer. (Ahem she has 3 count them 3! brothers who are deputies in the sheriff's department here. I know one of them for sure has a Glock pistol/)


----------



## BRITTani

What is that blue/green tint I see in some puppies ears? I've seen several pictures of it and always wondered.


----------



## SamTheDog

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

BRITTani said:


> What is that blue/green tint I see in some puppies ears? I've seen several pictures of it and always wondered.


 
Alot of breeders are tattooing thier pups before they go home with thier new owners so the tint still shows. It wears off after a while.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Duncan at 5 weeks...








Duncan at 8 weeks...








Duncan at 13 weeks...








Duncan at 4 months...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Cisco at 6 weeks...








Cisco at 8 weeks...








Cisco at 9 weeks...








Cisco at 10 weeks...








Cisco at 11 weeks...








Cisco at 12 weeks...








Cisco at 14 weeks...(they never came back down)








Cisco at 15 weeks...


----------



## SamTheDog

Wow thanks a ton. I can't wait for liftoff!! I'll get a new picture of Sam up this afternoon.


----------



## babybutterfly81

My puppy is 9 weeks old. Both ears stand up but one the tip is falling over. Is that normal?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yes, it is normal.


----------



## Skydiver190

Hey all, just thought I'd pipe in and show some pictures of my little guy (well not so little anymore). 
Whiskey is 5 months and 1 week old. We got him at about 10 weeks and his ears were down then went up a week later. Then flopped down again. After reading on this great forum and getting some good info, I really wasn't to worried that they'd stay that way. My girlfriend was like well do we tape them or glue them and I didn't really want to. Let nature run it's course. So he started to loose teeth and I knew it shouldn't be long. Then I woke up one day and as I've heard the saying on here "lift off" :laugh:


----------



## CuriousKira

I love all the floppy ear pics!! Kira is 11 weeks now and we see a little lift when she is out running around but still down and floppy so far.


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is a new picture of Sam yesterday, 10 weeks and 2 days old. The one comb over ear was flat on his head, now its starting to face forward I think.


----------



## Rex's Momma

thanks for posting this thread! my pup is 15 weeks and his ears stood up really well at about 11 weeks and now they are floppy as can be. I hope they stand back up soon!!


----------



## SamTheDog

Yea it looks like this thread is going to turn out to be a nice step by step for people like me who will worry about it throughout the entire process.


----------



## warpwr

Miss Molly is now 15 weeks and they aren't up yet. Her breeder saw this picture and said they may have to be taped at 5 months if they don't come up before then. That would be May 18th. 
They look like bat wings now, ha. We aren't worried about it though.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Your breeder told you it is time to tape at only 5 months??? :thinking: She is probably now chaging her teeth, leave them alone, specially if they were up once before. They will come up on their own.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Rex's Momma said:


> thanks for posting this thread! my pup is 15 weeks and his ears stood up really well at about 11 weeks and now they are floppy as can be. I hope they stand back up soon!!


If they were up once before, they WILL come back up again.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Odin's ears - he will be 14 weeks this Friday:

8 weeks









9 weeks









10 weeks









11 weeks









12 weeks 









13 weeks









Hope this helps!


----------



## SamTheDog

You had no worries at all, his were up early! how much does he weigh now?


----------



## Josie/Zeus

He weighed 27.8 lbs at 13 weeks.


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam was 22.5 lbs on Monday (10 weeks), does that sound about right?


----------



## Josie/Zeus

He was 22 lbs at 11 weeks- I guess that's pretty close.


----------



## SamTheDog

His dad was pretty big, maybe he'll be a big pup. I hope he isnt overweight. He is always hungry and incessantly thirsty. He wants water all the time and pees constantly. Hope thats normal.


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is Sam today, 10 weeks and 3 days. I think I am obsessed.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

He certainly looks like he's going to be a big guy! Look at those paws!! He is so cute and yep we are all obsessed about gsd's in here.  

Yep, they do pee a lot!


----------



## warpwr

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Your breeder told you it is time to tape at only 5 months??? :thinking: She is probably now chaging her teeth, leave them alone, specially if they were up once before. They will come up on their own.


Miss Molly is not quite 4 months old now (April 18). 
The breeder said if they are not up at 5 months then _maybe_ they will need to be taped. They have never been up yet.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog ears did the ear dance untill he was 5 months old.


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is Sam today, 10 weeks and 4 days. Not the best picture but I couldn't get him to sit still long enough to get a good one. Right ear is up more and more every day, left still has no change really.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Yay! I heard yogurt helps also a big knuckle beef bone to chew on is in order, that stick is too small for your big boy!


----------



## BRITTani

Look at Sam grow!


----------



## SamTheDog

Yup! He is definitely stretching out, looks a little leaner than when he first came home. I think I will go get him a big bone today.. and one for my other dog so she doesn't get jealous. Any good brands to get or is anything ok?


----------



## Josie/Zeus

See if you can find a butcher, it will be cheaper. Tell them you want a knuckle bone.


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is a new picture of Sam from yesterday, 11 weeks. Maybe the ears are a little higher? Maybe? He is definitely longer, although this picture doesn't show it. COME ON EARS!


----------



## SamTheDog

today we have Sam at 12 weeks. Not too much change but I think the left ear is on the rise!


----------



## BRITTani

Sam is looking gorgeous! And that left ear is practically up!


----------



## n2gsds

Sam is so precious! Part of the fun of owning a German Shepherd is watching those ears! Oh the anxiety, the cute pics but most eventually go up! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## gracieGSD

Ah stressing about the ears! Don't worry at all, they will be up and down for the first six months. One bit of advice that I didn't see in any of the books that I read on GSD (many), was to massage the ears if you are concerned. The advice came from a coworker of DH that has bred for years. We did do ear massage and her ears have been up since 5 months, stayed up. It has something to do with facilitating the movement of cartilege from the gums to the ears? IDK, seems to have worked though. Personally I miss the floppy look


----------



## SamTheDog

YAY I HAVE AN UPDATE!!

This morning when I woke up, Sam's ears looked like this..









Then today at lunch his ears were like THIS!!









I'm so happy for my pup!! They still flop around but they are up for the most part at 12 weeks and 2 days!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

All ears :rofl: Yep, you sure won't have a problem with his ears, you can rest now.


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam is 13 weeks now. He is 30 lbs and his ears are up most of the time. One ear still falls over sometimes but its looking good. Sam has kennel cough apparently. I have no idea how he caught it but now im dealing with that. poor pup.


----------



## HeyJude

Poor Sam... Kennel cough sucks. YaHoo on the lift off! I was also obsessed with Harleys ears, I came to the forum daily to look for clues to whether they would come up or not, they did. I also worry about his size, but now I know he will be on the small size of a male, but he is still a great dog. You'll see, by the time he is 4 months or so, all will settle down. Find a butcher in your area though and get him a nice knuckle bone, they love them and will chew for hours. I would give it to him in his crate though, they stink.


----------



## SamTheDog

Check out them ears!


----------



## SamTheDog

Here is my boy Sam at 14 weeks cooling off in the shade of a bush! Ears are way up and staying there!


----------



## SamTheDog

Just wanted to throw in some slightly updated pictures. These are my Sammy boy between 14 and 15 weeks, closer to 15. He will be 16 weeks on Monday, and I will get new picture up then. Anywho, here he is!










And here with my 4 year old American Bulldog. She is very tired from running around with Sam in this picture. Sam doesn't get tired.


----------



## SamTheDog

Ugh, can't seem to figure out how to rotate that. sorry.


----------



## SamTheDog

Works this way I think.


----------



## BGSD

Awesome. Mine had both ears straight up since 10 weeks, but one of them gradually got floppy a bit. 18 weeks now and still floppy.


----------



## SamTheDog

Just an update, Sam is now 20 weeks and his ears are up arrow straight. I wonder when teething will kick in? Pictures coming tonight.


----------



## lrodptl

SamTheDog said:


> Just an update, Sam is now 20 weeks and his ears are up arrow straight. I wonder when teething will kick in? Pictures coming tonight.


Teething should be kicked in.


----------



## Stella's Mom

SamTheDog said:


> Here is another picture for you! Sam sitting with my American bulldog Shelby.


My girls ears went up overnight at about 12-13 weeks and she would keep them together like a bunny rabbit for about 3-4 weeks after that. They are now perfectly normal. I have always given her a lot of things to chew on so that has helped.

As a side note, my 5 months old GSD Stella loves loves loves those American Bulldogs. She will kiss and snuggle with them every chance she gets.....it's so funny to watch her hold paws with American bulldogs at the park and training class.


----------



## Klamari

Rayne's ears were up when she came to me at 9 weeks and have never flopped, she's always been a jackrabbit  She's started teething (she's a little past 4 months old) and I was actually kinda hoping they would flop a little so I could get some goofy pics.....but no, there is no hint of any flopping. Oh well.

Beautiful pup! Loving the pics :thumbup:


----------



## SamTheDog

lrodptl said:


> Teething should be kicked in.


It's funny you guys started talking about teething because it just started and his ears flopped!

Here is Sam yesterday morning before his vet visit. He weighed in at 59 lbs at almost 21 weeks old!


























Then by the afternoon his ears were like this!!










But by the evening they were back up again. Still up this morning. Weird!
Sorry for the sideways picture, can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## SamTheDog

Another pic of Sam with his friend Keala, almost 6 months in this picture. I'm glad I have this thread, just went back to the beginning and now i miss when he was just a little baby pup.


----------



## HeyJude

Need new updated photos of Sam!


----------



## SamTheDog

HeyJude said:


> Need new updated photos of Sam!


It has been a while since I have been on here! Here are some updates of Sam. Here he is on Jan 24th when he turned one year old.









And this is another recent, Sam taking his spot on my bed. Kind of dark, but you get the idea. He is about 95 pounds now, eats like a horse, and rarely sits still for a picture.


----------



## SamTheDog

WHERE DID MY BABY PUPPY GO!?!? They are a handful but it ends too soon.


----------



## AceyKula

I'm a little worried because Schenker's right ear stands straight up and has so for a couple of weeks now. The left ear seems to still be very soft and floppy. Don't know what to do about it yet. He's only 3 months old.


----------



## GSD2

Don't do anything to the ears, they will be fine, 3 months is too early to worry that they will not stand up. Usually when they stop teething the ears will stand. There are some things you can do that may be helpful, give him some raw marrow bones to chew on to help strengthen the area that supports those big ol ears. But don't worry yet and please don't let anyone talk you into taping the ears! Some vets will do this not knowing what they are doing and damage the ears for good. Have fun with your puppy! Do you have any picutres you could post? We all love puppy pictures! You may want to start your own thread about your puppies ears, pictures, ect


----------



## Sunflowers

SamTheDog said:


> WHERE DID MY BABY PUPPY GO!?!? They are a handful but it ends too soon.


Wow, Matt, he is absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## m1953

Sam is a great looking dog. Nala is 14 weeks and is at t.he ears all over the place stage.


----------



## B&Cgetapup

I've just been telling myself I will miss Rommel's floppy puppy ears, but I just wanna see the teepee!!! Great thread, Sam sure is handsome!


----------



## KiwiWolf

Kya's left ear is real floppy, while her right ear is like squashed up and flops the other way, it's almost standing up. Can't wait till both hers stand! She's 8.5 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif

I don't know if its been said yet but if they've been up at any point they will come up again.


----------



## Kristenstevens22

We are new GSD owners as well. Our baby boy, Maddux, will be 9 weeks old Saturday. Although his ears have made a little improvement, he still has a ways to go.


----------



## NinjaKix

Stella's just keeps going up and down. I read it's normal, so I'm not too concerned yet.


----------

